# Bachmann Rail Truck Enclosed Freight Body Kit



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking for a enclosed freight body kit for my Bachmann rail truck to hide the batteries in back. Richard Snyder found one for me at:
Body Kit 

Mount Blue Model Co, click on the 1:20 button at the bottom. It was my first laser cut kit and went together real well. I did make the roof removable so I could easily get the battery in and out. I made a seat for a passenger and put some of the cargo boxes I had in the back of the open area before. I primered it with Krylon gray primer and then flat black. Bragdon Chalks were used for light weathering. Green acrylic was brushed on the inside.









Not sure why the driver has her sitting in the back! I did weather the shiny boards after I saw this picture.









The kit came with some plastic 'hinges' and tiny bolts, worked out well. I made a latch out of some of the excess.








Here you can see the 'cargo'. I did the cab lettering with Papilio ink jet vinyl. The kit comes with pre-cut plastic windows that fit in very well. I covered the roof with the metal duct tape foil I use.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Sweet! That's a beautiful railcar! 

Not sure either why she was put in the back... Can't be a ban after a discussion about which direction to go because it's a track bound vehicle... Perhaps she had comment about the driving speed?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Paul . The government required them to have it enclosed to carry the US Mail. It is handy to hide my battery.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry that is one good looking truck, great job!!!

tom h


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, you going to make it to Marty's this year? We missed you.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope so, depends on hunting excursion. But the 10 anniversery is a must go to event.

tom h


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking kit. I guess the gal is there to sort the mail like in the regular mail cars of years ago. Btw do these folks have a phone Number Jerry? Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No phone # on the site or the directions I got. Email is: [email protected] PO BOx 460, White Horse Beach, MA 02381


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice solution for the battery crew, enough room for batteries and speaker and sound. 

Looking good Jerry! 

Greg


----------



## Elcamo (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks good, maybe the driver was hoping the cab was soundproof? (So that his ladyfriend's backseat driving could be kept to a minimum)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info Jerry. I have sent them a order. It's one way that I can cover up my speaker that is now in the bed of the truck. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah it's good for hiding stuff. They should advertise in GR or someplace like MLS!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking car...got me thinkin'


----------

